# Newbie from Norwich



## edy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello all,

First off,this must be the site for great research & help from experienced people 

I've just reached my 1st year of training & started to notice a difference,

I have been using maxi-cyclone for a while but now I've gone with myprotein.co.uk Hurricane all in one ..

I also ordered ZMA to help recovery & it made me feel a bit tierd 

I did start off 11stone & now up to 12.5 stone, a year to get there but I assume thats good ?

Anyway I'm going to have a good look around now :beer:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

which gym do you train at bud?


----------



## edy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello bud, I'm using the Norman centre which to be honest isn't great but its £20 a month & has some ok equipment..dumb bells max of 40kg which I can only just about lift to do shrugs with, until I lose my grip :whistling:

What gym you use ?


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

WELCOME mate, now it depends what your goals are to what advice u are looking for ?????


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Get down body rush mate, if u pay over 3 months it works out £20 a month if not it's £25. It's an old school gym but loads of decent equipment


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Agree with the above, i happen to train there too :thumb:


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Never been to Rush myself, but in my opinion best place to train in Norwich is CEYMS, spit and sawdust place with equipment older than me!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Murray said:


> Never been to Rush myself, but in my opinion best place to train in Norwich is CEYMS, spit and sawdust place with equipment older than me!


i have still never been to ceyms must have a look, i have 2 memberships, one for body rush and one for fitness first, occasionally go to fitness first for cv and perving on the women :innocent:


----------



## riggers (Mar 3, 2009)

Went to bodyrush the other day for first time, **** loads of good equipment, but literally could'nt move for the amount of people! Are there ever any quiet times serious?

Oh and welcome edy!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm normally in Weds/Thurs afternoon at sometime between 3 and 5, generally you can get on the kit or ask to work in at a push.

Saturday afternoons and Sunday mornings are pretty quiet too.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i have found lately its busy from about 4 til about 6 then its dead, i was there tues at half 5 and there was barely anyone there which i thought was strange


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> i have still never been to ceyms must have a look, i have 2 memberships, one for body rush and one for fitness first, occasionally go to fitness first for cv and perving on the women :innocent:


In an ideal world if you live/work around the city area I wouldn't even consider going anywhere else, loved my time there, my first introduction to a proper leg press and hack squat


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What days do you normally train WSS?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ak_88 said:


> What days do you normally train WSS?


all sorts, i have to move my rest days each week due to work but i do a 5 day split. my fitness first membership ends in a month so ill be down a lot more then


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the site, enjoy!


----------



## edy (Jul 22, 2010)

Jonsey said:


> WELCOME mate, now it depends what your goals are to what advice u are looking for ?????


My goals are 'Hench' !! Seriously though I'd love to get bigger & bigger, but not by pinning if I can help it :whistling:

I know training is a life thing & I'm prepaired for that, plus I love training 'down the gym'..

Seems like a few guys use Bodyrush, I did hear there are alot of Doormen use that gym & it can be quite intimidating ? I suppose going there & judging for yourself is the only way !!

Oh & thanks for the warm welcome :thumb:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

edy said:


> My goals are 'Hench' !! Seriously though I'd love to get bigger & bigger, but not by pinning if I can help it :whistling:
> 
> I know training is a life thing & I'm prepaired for that, plus I love training 'down the gym'..
> 
> ...


i can see why its seen as intimidating but its only really intimidatting if you strut around acting as if you know it all, i dont have any problems to be honest, theres a lot of big guys down there and i get on with them well


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard, from one Norwich lad to another.



riggers said:


> Went to bodyrush the other day for first time, **** loads of good equipment, but literally could'nt move for the amount of people! Are there ever any quiet times serious?
> 
> Oh and welcome edy!


I'm there at 7am during the week, it's always nice and quiet then. There was probably only 4 people in the whole gym this morning.



WhySoSerious said:


> i can see why its seen as intimidating but its only really intimidatting if you strut around acting as if you know it all, i dont have any problems to be honest, theres a lot of big guys down there and i get on with them well


Have to agree with this. If you've got a good attitude, you'll be fine. Plus; big guys = experience/knowledge.


----------



## Taye_J (Jul 23, 2010)

Ello all!

Just wanted to say Hi - another newbie. I've browsed a few threads so far and I gotta say, I'm really impressed :thumb: This is the first UK muscle / bodybuilding site I've found and so far the absolute best! I love the advice I've seen offered and the general feel of the site.

I'm not a bodybuilder or anything, but I respect the art and I would love to get bigger as I've always been incredibly insecure about being a little guy - not height wise (Well, I am small height-wise haha but I've never had any small-man syndrome or anything like that... I'm small, oh well, not gonna grow anymore so I just shrug it off really :tongue: ) but mass-wise... VERRRRY much a 'hard-gainer'. I don't necessarily wanna be 'huge' or anything like that and I'm not really fussed about impressing anyone or tryna show off, but I'd love to get to a point where I can be like 'for a naturally skinny guy, who desperately struggles to gain weight, I haven't done too bad' lol

anyways, yeah, just dropped by to say hi and hope to chat to some of ya soon


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice thread stealer


----------



## edy (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, might give this gym a look in soon !

Thanks again..


----------

